# Camoflauging Ugly 80's tile



## Juliatalie (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok, so we
























































just bought a house that was built in 1963. Most of it has been updated, and an addition was done in 1981. When they did that addition, they created an upstairs roman tub/shower that is an awesome space. However, the tile is very outdated and a color that I just cannot put my finger on. It sometimes looks tan with peachy tones, other times it looks taupe or almond. The floor is also an off-white basic tile so there is basically just tile everywhere. It's not in the budget to re-tile at this point, and I also don't want to spend the time or money painting or resurfacing the tile if I'm just going to be remodeling the whole thing in a year or two. I need help temporarily tying it all in and making it look purposeful. Paint the cabinets, paint the walls, add a frame around the mirror, update the fixtures, etc. My biggest problem is nailing down what colors to paint the cabinets and walls so that the beigy-peach-tan tile (with random autumn leaves, I might add) can blend in a bit. Pull focus from it and make it look more classy and polished. I normally tend to gravitate towards farmhouse/industrial/boho decor, but at this point, I just don't want my bathroom looking like vomit on the walls. There it is. I finally put my finger on it. The color is vomit.So, help me. Give me ideas. Anything. I was thinking a double shower curtain could help hide a lot of it, but there's still the beige sinks and toilet. (LORD, help me.)Excuse the pics. We just moved in a week ago, and I haven't really done a thorough clean. I took pics with and without the flash and at various angles so you can REALLY see what I'm working with. I believe it's all the same tile, but it looks different colors depending on how you look at it.Just help me. Please!!!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jun 2, 2020)

After you clean the grout, maybe in an inobscure (sp) corner try some grout stain. Might give you the change of appearance you are looking for.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if it were me = cleaan it well, and some cheap decor and then just live with it and save for/plan the reno.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Wish we had a magic wand for you.....

For a short term shot.....they do make some tile paints...I've never tried it...but it might be a short term shot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it looks nice, when your ready, you could change the sinks and counter top and faucet and leave all the tiles as is...where’s the window? Paint the walls a creamy white, put a white shade or a Roman shade. Hang a rod across the bathing area and hang a drape on each side. The kind with big grommets.

like this...








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com





or this...








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com


----------



## Juliatalie (Nov 18, 2020)

As for windows, there isn't a large window in the bathroom. There is a skylight above the shower/tub and a transom window that sits directly above the vanity mirror. I like the idea of the split curtains with large grommets. Thank you.


----------

